# Minecraft Skin I drew



## TheDreamLord (Aug 29, 2012)

This took a while to draw, think it came out okay.... I hope...?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

Totally has an NES-type palette... except the back, that seems totally out of character.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

What is that supposed to be, exactly?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> What is that supposed to be, exactly?


Lava and ice having sec under a robe.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > What is that supposed to be, exactly?
> ...



That's, uh, steamy?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, it's lava and ice under a robe, pretty much xD


----------

